# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  هدیه به دوستان برنامه نویس : کامپوننت Back Up

## حرفه ای

سلام به همه دوستان برنامه نویس

طی درخواست یکی از دوستان کامپوننت Full Source گرفتن backup رو در این تاپیک جداگانه attach کردم

این کامپوننت به همراه Demo و Help یکی از بهترین و سادهترین کامپوننتهای گرفتن و بازگرداندن BackUp است 

امیدوارم مورد استفاده دوستان قرار بگیره   :قلب:   :قلب:   :قلب: 

*دوستان عزیز 
از مشکل به وجود آمده عذر خواهی می کنم 
فایل اصلاحی این کامپوننت زیبا را در صفحه 2 می توانید دنلود کنید 
از لطف و محبت شما سپاسگذارم*

----------


## حرفه ای

بچه ها چطور بود ؟

----------


## Valadi

ارور می ده و نصب نمی شه

----------


## حرفه ای

ولدی عزیز می تونی Error رو بنویسی من تست کردم کاملاً سالمه و بارها از این کامپوننت استفاده کردم

----------


## Mojgan110

انگار توی مشخصاتش گفته بود که تا دلفی 5 هستش

----------


## babak869

موقع نصب این پیغامها و خطا رو نشون میده 

[Warning] BackUpPrj.dpk(4): File not found: 'c:\program files\borland\delphi7\Imports\DirectAnimation_TLB.  dcr'
[Warning] BackUpPrj.dpk(5): File not found: 'c:\program files\borland\delphi7\Imports\ShockwaveFlashObject  s_TLB.dcr'
[Fatal Error] BackUpPrj.dpk(38): File not found: 'DirectAnimation_TLB.dcu'


موفق باشید

----------


## Mojgan110

> موقع نصب این پیغامها و خطا رو نشون میده 
> 
> [Warning] BackUpPrj.dpk(4): File not found: 'c:\program files\borland\delphi7\Imports\DirectAnimation_TLB.  dcr'
> [Warning] BackUpPrj.dpk(5): File not found: 'c:\program files\borland\delphi7\Imports\ShockwaveFlashObject  s_TLB.dcr'
> [Fatal Error] BackUpPrj.dpk(38): File not found: 'DirectAnimation_TLB.dcu'
> 
> موفق باشید


اوهوم 
من اونها را از لیستش remove کردم ، نصب شد !
البته نصب که چه عرض کنم ! Tab را ساخت ، ولی هیچ کامپوننتی توش نبود  :لبخند گشاده!: 

این کامپوننتی که اینجا معرفی کردم به نظر میاد چیز با کلاسی باشه ، این هم تست کنید.

----------


## Mahyaa

> این کامپوننتی که اینجا معرفی کردم به نظر میاد چیز با کلاسی باشه ، این هم تست کنید.


لینک،  انگاری اشکال داره !

----------


## MNosouhi

کامپوننت خیلی خوبیه ، من از مدت ها پیش باهاش کار می کنم ، حتما تستش کنید ، در واقع یه نوع برنامه فشرده سازیه  مانند winrar و مختص به پشتیبان گیری نیست و استفاده های دیگه ای هم میشه ازش کرد.

----------


## Mahyaa

> موقع نصب این پیغامها و خطا رو نشون میده 
> 
> [Warning] BackUpPrj.dpk(4): File not found: 'c:\program files\borland\delphi7\Imports\DirectAnimation_TLB.  dcr'
> [Warning] BackUpPrj.dpk(5): File not found: 'c:\program files\borland\delphi7\Imports\ShockwaveFlashObject  s_TLB.dcr'
> [Fatal Error] BackUpPrj.dpk(38): File not found: 'DirectAnimation_TLB.dcu'
> 
> موفق باشید



باید اول از منوی Project و ImportLibraryType این دو تا مورد رو Install کنید . (DirectAnimation و ShockwaveFlash)
بعدش این Unit هاش که اضافه بشه ، نصب میشه .

موفق باشید

----------


## Valadi

حرفه ای عزیز مشکل کامپونت اینه :
[Warning] BackUpPrj.dpk(4): File not found: 'c:\program files\borland\delphi7\Imports\DirectAnimation_TLB.  dcr'
[Warning] BackUpPrj.dpk(5): File not found: 'c:\program files\borland\delphi7\Imports\ShockwaveFlashObject  s_TLB.dcr'
[Fatal Error] BackUpPrj.dpk(38): File not found: 'DirectAnimation_TLB.dcu'

----------


## حرفه ای

دوستان عزیز به خاطر مشکل ایجاد شده عذرخواهی می کنم   :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:  

اشکال کامپوننت فوق را حل نموده و مجددا ضمیمه این تاپیک به کلیه دوستان عزیز تقدیم می کنم امیدوارم مورد استفاده قرار بگیرد 

ارادتمند شما ( حرفه ای )   :چشمک:

----------


## Saeid59_m

من هم خیلی وقته باهاش کار می کنم 

حرف نداره !

قدرت فشرده سازی اش از Zip‌ بیشتره .

----------


## مجتبی جوادی

سلام
سعید 59 میشه لطف کنی و بگویید گه چگونه می شود روی دلفی 7 نصب نمود.
من هر کاری می کنم نصب نمی شود و برنامه خطای زیر را می دهد :
[Warning] BackUpPrj.dpk(4): File not found: 'c:\program files\borland\delphi7\Imports\DirectAnimation_TLB.  dcr'
[Warning] BackUpPrj.dpk(5): File not found: 'c:\program files\borland\delphi7\Imports\ShockwaveFlashObject  s_TLB.dcr'
[Fatal Error] BackUpPrj.dpk(38): File not found: 'DirectAnimation_TLB.dcu'
با تشکر

----------


## mahdi bg

سلام
سلام[/FONT]
چطوری باید این کامپوننت رو نصب کرد به من خطا می ده[/FONT]
(به فایل های زیر) باید چکار کنم
{$L deflate.obj}
{$L inflate.obj}
{$L inftrees.obj}
{$L trees.obj}
{$L adler32.obj}
و....

----------


## amir_pro

من نصب کردم کامل نصب شد.از دوستان می خواستم ببینم میتونند در مورد پشتیبان گرفتن توسط این کامپو ننت توضیح بدند (دستور پشتیبان گیری)
ممنون

----------


## mahdi bg

سلام



> من نصب کردم کامل نصب شد.از دوستان می خواستم ببینم میتونند در مورد پشتیبان گرفتن توسط این کامپو ننت توضیح بدند (دستور پشتیبان گیری)
> ممنون


میشه بگی چطوری نصب کردی به من که
پیغام خطا میده
ممنون

----------


## amir_pro

اول از منوی project گزیمه import type library را انتخاب کن.بعد این 2 را نصب کن
ShockwaveFlashObject
DirectAnimation
وقتی نصب اینا را تموم کردی فایل BackUpPrj.dpk را اجرا کن و از صفحه ای که داخل دلفی باز میشه گزینه install را بزن
من روی دلفی7 نصب کردم

----------


## مجتبی جوادی

دوستان عزیز سلام
من کامپوننت فوق را نصب کردم و وقتی در پوشه Demo پروژه را باز می کنم اعلام می کند 
Class TBackUpFile Not Found و باید از این کلاس صرفه نظر کنم تا برنامه باز شود .
لطفا راهنمایی کنید
با تشکر

----------


## مجتبی جوادی

جناب حرفه ای
سلام
من تمام مراحلی که توضیح دادید انجام دادم ولی باز هم همان پیغام Class TBackUp File not found
را می دهد . لطفاً راهنمایی کنید

----------


## حرفه ای

دوستان خوبم   :قلب:   :قلب:  

با سلام

یکی دو ماهه سری به سایت نزدم با پوزش فراوان از مشکل به وجود آمده 
لطفا از فایل زیر استفاده کنید :

----------


## مجتبی جوادی

جناب حرفه ای
با تشکر از لطف شما
ولی باز هم همان پیغام خطا را می دهد . 
(Class TBackupFile not Found)
جناب حرفه ای من برای Restor کردن از کد زیر استفاده می کنم
begin
 with ADOcmd do
     begin
       CommandText:='RESTORE DATABASE ChkBank FROM DISK='+QuotedStr(opendialog1.FileName);
       Execute;
     end;دوستان گفتند که قبل از این کد use master را اجرا کنم و من این کار را انجام دادم که در ظاهر عمل Restore انجام شد ولی روی بانک هیچ تغییری صورت نگرف و وقتی Use master را بر می دارم پیغام خطای دیتا بیس در حال استفاده است ظاهر می شود .حال اگر در این رابطه بتوانید به من کمک کنید ممنون می شوم
با تشکر از لطف شما

----------


## مجتبی جوادی

جناب حرفه ای با تشکر از لطف شما
من بعد از نصب کامپننت جدید باز هم همان پیغام ظاهر می شود
Class TBackupFile not Foundجناب حرفه ای من کد زیر را برای Restore کردن بانکم نوشته ام 
begin
 with ADOcmd do
     begin
       CommandText:='RESTORE DATABASE ChkBank FROM DISK='+QuotedStr(opendialog1.FileName);
       Execute;
     end;که بعد از اجرا پیغام خطا می دهد ( بانک در حال استفاده است)
دوستان گفتند که اول آن از use master استفاده کنم و من این کار را انجام دادم . دیگر هیچ پیغام خطایی ظاهر نشد و عملیات به پایان رسید ولی عملا هیچ تغییری روی بانک صورت نگرفته و Restore  نشده بود.
اگر راهی به ذهنتان می رسد ممنون می شوم
با تشکر از لطف شما

----------


## Amirtak

سلام . آقا اینا رو از کجا باید نسبش کنیم؟ 
ShockwaveFlashObject
DirectAnimation

----------


## nasr

منوی زیر را دنبال کنید
*Component->import ActiveX Control...*
کادری باز میشه که توی اون لیست باید پیداشون کنید

----------


## حرفه ای

دوستان خیلی خیلی خیلی شرمنده  :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:  

از فرط خجالت فکر می کنم تا یک ماه دیگه نتونم به سایت سر بزنم   :اشتباه:   :گریه:   :اشتباه:  

این یکی رو امتحان کنیم جون خودم بدون مشکل نصب می شه و کار می کنه  :چشمک:   :چشمک:

----------


## مجتبی جوادی

جناب حرفه ای چکونه با این کامپوننت از بانک sql بک آپ بگیریم . اگر ممکن است کدهای مربوطه را در این تاپیک قرار دهید
با تشکر

----------


## MNosouhi

> جناب حرفه ای چکونه با این کامپوننت از بانک sql بک آپ بگیریم . اگر ممکن است کدهای مربوطه را در این تاپیک قرار دهید


sql نیازی به این کامپوننت نداره ، چون خودش دستور backup داره ، این بیشتر برای بانک هایی استفاده میشه که روال خاص و موثری برای پشتیبانگیری ندارن ، مثل اکسس یا پارادوکس.

----------


## مجتبی جوادی

جناب MNosouhi من با تمام کدهایی که در این مورد در تاپیک های مختلف عنوان شد نتوانستم مشکل Restore کردن اطلاعات بانک sql را انجام بدهم . هنگام Restore کردن برنامه پیغام می دهد که بانک توسط کاربر دیگری مورد استفاده است . لطفا اگر شما می توانید رانمایی کنید
با تشکر

----------


## MNosouhi

دوست عزیز 
متاسفانه من در مورد کار کردن با sql تجربه چندانی ندارم.(بیشتر با dbisam کار می کنم)
اما پیشنهاد میکنم یک تاپیک جداگانه مطرح کنید ، و مشکلی که در sql بهش برخورد کردید رو مطرح کنید ، مطمئنم دوستان کمکتون می کنن.
sql بانک جامع و کاملیه و به هیچ ابزار جانبی احتیاج نداره.

----------


## rainstorm

متأسفانه پوشه رو با تمام فایل ها و پوشه های آن آرشیو نمیکنه چه طوری میشه این کار رو کرد؟

----------


## Saeid59_m

این رو ببینید

----------


## iscon.ir

سلام 
از این کامپوننت چه جوری در دلفی 2010 مسشه استفاده کرد ؟
--------------------
سلام 
از این کامپوننت چه جوری در دلفی 2010 میشه استفاده کرد ؟

----------

